# What Will You Name Your Band?



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I think mine will be _The Plunging Tops_


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(the?) musty shrooms 

idk why/first thing my brain could give me O_O


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Alluvium (it's a song/album title but it could work as a metal band name tbh.)

edit:

https://www.metal-archives.com/bands/Alluvial/3540421968

close enough.

Also there seems to be an indie rock band with that name.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I've always thought the username of this one member here sounds like a perfect name for an emo pop punk band. Or maybe a teen band on Nickelodeon or Disney Channel.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Blue Dino said:


> I've always thought the username of this one member here sounds like a perfect name for an emo pop punk band. Or maybe a teen band on Nickelodeon or Disney Channel.


Are you going to share..


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

@Blue Dino I think thats a great name for a band.

The Autumn Leaves


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

EndofSummer said:


> @*Blue Dino* I think thats a great name for a band.


It will be a Roar & Roll band then.



fluorish said:


> Are you going to share..


I just remember their avatar was a hamster with a guitar.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Running with Scissors


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Ten Inch Nails


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Spork


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Religious Ghouls in Rockets (Looking For a Land to Call Their Own)



EndofSummer said:


> The Autumn Leaves


After the song?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

The Weak Losers


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

so my brain keeps coming back to this tonight. so i'm gonna take this a step further: my band would produce dream pop/shoegaze, i think. i like the floaty/airy quality. it feels very me. but i'd havta revise the name bc i don't think 'shrooms' works with this genre. it feels like too much of the same thing iykwim.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

The Lost Tribe of the Funky Way


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I said Spork before. 

I want to change it to: The Sporks

Can I do this? Or is this a violation of the thread's policies and by-laws? If it is a violation how can I submit a formal complaint?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

The Peace Corpse


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

the pillow fights


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Madison Beer Was Here


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

The Dead Living


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cold Hotcakes


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Candlestick donkey


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Bootlickers Collective


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

The devil's goat.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Butterscotch radiator.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Doobies Poppin' Funk Academy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sweet Leather


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Polyester Car Seat


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

either/or said:


> I said Spork before.
> 
> I want to change it to: The Sporks
> 
> Can I do this? Or is this a violation of the thread's policies and by-laws? If it is a violation how can I submit a formal complaint?


I think we can let that slide but, to me, Spork packs more of a visceral punch.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Bad Manicure


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

kesker said:


> I think we can let that slide but, to me, Spork packs more of a visceral punch.


Oh good. I didn't want to have to fill out come kind of form in triplicate and deal with the bureaucracy to get it approved.

I agree with you but Spork would indicate the band as a collective is a spork while The Sporks identifies each of its constituent members as a spork, the latter of which is more accurate.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

either/or said:


> Oh good. I didn't want to have to fill out come kind of form in triplicate and deal with the bureaucracy to get it approved.
> 
> I agree with you but Spork would indicate the band as a collective is a spork while The Sporks identifies each of its constituent members as a spork, the latter of which is more accurate.


That's a valid point as one of my old favorite bands was The Kinks who could easily have been named Kink (which, incidentally, was actually the title of their lead guitarist's autobiography). And, as I understand it, sporkness captures a wide range of.....sporkality, each spork being different from the other and each exhibiting his/her own individual Sporkal expression. So, perhaps reducing them to a collective by naming the band Spork would somehow diminish the band members inherent uniqueness?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Storm Clouds


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm thinking I'm gonna go all in on a career as a rapper.

Gonna call myself Digg Nitty :yes


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Ramone and the Gangbanging Players


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

The Beetles


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

the nomads began in funkrica


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Worshipful followers of apparent power


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Jesus Funking Christ


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Earlier today I was watching the Parks & Recs episode in which Andy lists all the names his band has had and so I had to come in here and post some of them. I couldn't list some of the best ones though to avoid an infraction : /

Andy Dwyer Experience
A.D. and the D Bags
The Andy Andy Andies
Everything Rhymes with Orange
Fleetwood Mac Sexpant
Handrail Suicide
Jet Black Pope
Malice In Chains
Mouse Rat
Muscle Confusion
Ninjadick
Nothing Rhymes with Orange
Nothing Rhymes with Blorange
Punch Face Champions
Rad Wagon
Teddy Bear Suiccide


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Orc Urinal


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Moonfly Hallucinations


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

The Combovers.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Probably... Summer Sauna or Queen City Soul


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

harrison said:


> The Combovers.


:lol I can get on board with that.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

rabidfoxes said:


> Worshipful followers of apparent power


:yes


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Winds said:


> Probably... Summer Sauna or Queen City Soul


I like QCS.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

blue2 said:


> Candlestick donkey


I had considered Donkeystick Candle at one point.  Well, not really. But I do think you should sally forth with this. Personally I think the band should be comprised of players who have no grasp of their instruments.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

kesker said:


> :lol I can get on board with that.


I think I had the almighty POTUS (as opposed to the FLOTUS) on my mind when I thought one up mate.

I _am_ glad you like it though.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

harrison said:


> The Combovers.


I like that. How about The Do-Overs? I know I've always wished for some. My songs could all be about regrets and if only I'd done things differently.


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm in between STERCUS FIT and Tilting at Windmills, leaning toward the former.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

The Not the Ramones


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> I like that. How about The Do-Overs? I know I've always wished for some. My songs could all be about regrets and if only I'd done things differently.


Do-overs is good too. Quite a few things I wouldn't mind doing over.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

The Anxiety


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

The Ronald Ray Guns


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

Strawberry Lumps!


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Demonicus (heavy metal band)


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Barron von Slash Stab

And that would be like a Marilyn Manson type of figure.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

death metal for deaf people


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Sheska said:


> I'm in between STERCUS FIT and Tilting at Windmills, leaning toward the former.


You've again succeeded in expanding my vocabularic consciousness. STERCUS FIT, indeed.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

CharmedOne said:


> I like that. How about The Do-Overs? I know I've always wished for some. My songs could all be about regrets and if only I'd done things differently.


Oooh, I can really relate. I've been a bit obsessed with regret lately. I hate when it hits me at three in the morning and I have to throw the covers off 'cause for some reason regret raises my body temperature. :blank Wow, TMI. I mean to say, I like the name.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Band Anna

Band Joe


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Machines Against Rage


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

The Savory Deviate Delights.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Steady Gig


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

The Tragic Hairdos


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The Stick Figure Robots


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Better Buy Another Brand.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

The Sleeping Dumplings.

or The Peanut Butter Barz


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

The bores


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

A Tribe Called Quiet.


----------

